# Where to buy flies



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Where can I buy flies at? Dizzy lizzies has a small selection as well as gulf breeze. Do I need to just drive to bass pro? 

If I make the trip should I pick up the fly tying kit they sell for 70-80 bucks or is that junk? I'd like to get into tying but a bit lost on what I need.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I assume you are wanting salt water vice fresh water. 

Setting yourself up to start tying can be expensive. A bottom of the line road rotary vice that can handle hook sizes for salt water are around $50.00. Most of the vices are in the $150+ range. Most kits like the ones you see at Bass Pro are designed for freshwater flies and the vise that comes in them has jaws that are too small to accomodate 2/0 and up hooks. You;'l also need a small assortment off tying tool ie. bobbins, scissors, hackle pliers, whip finisher, bodrin, and an assortment of head cements, epoxy, etc. etc. 

A typical lure takes about 3 different materials, hook and thread. Unless you are going to start building lots of them, It's cheaper to just buy them online or at the tackle shops. 


I make my own. If you want to learn, I can teach you. I am going to start making a bunch this winter. May start selling them here locally.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I sell a decent variety at our store in Orange Beach. I could also show you how to tie some basic patterns.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I enjoy tying as much as fishing sometimes. I would recommend getting into it but not with a kit. Start easy. Hell come by and I can give you enough to start with. After 10 years of doing it, I should know enough to show you the ropes.


----------



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i just bought a vice and some tools at bass pro shop. i think the vice was $80 and the tool kit was around $35. i've since dropped about $80 in materials so i can load up on flies this winter. once you tie the first fly, the rest go pretty fast.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Church Mouse fly shop in fairhope has been highly recommended to me by several people


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Let's make a trip then Keith


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want fresh water try www.breambugs.com


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Mfeldman said:


> Let's make a trip then Keith


Let's do it! We might as well swing by Bass Pro too if were gonna be over that way.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flies for Sale*



Chris V said:


> I sell a decent variety at our store in Orange Beach. I could also show you how to tie some basic patterns.


I was going to recommend Chris! He's very knowledgeable about local conditions and knows how to tie flies.

There's also plenty of info online; enough to keep you busy. :thumbup:

I tie my own but don't sell them. If you need help; just ask. C2


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*Draggin Flies*

I have been selling flies at GBB&T, and 1 stop, and should have another order ready soon. If anyone is interested in special orders....please let me know.


Attempted to post pics:


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*call out*

Matt thanks for visiting today, also to Keith love how you want to head to church mouse LOL way to dump on your buddies. Bass Pro is a good spot to get a starter kit or to just come in and get free lessons, but I am only going to be thee on Saturdays now. hope everyone has a good fishing weekend.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

deltacreekflies said:


> Matt thanks for visiting today, also to Keith love how you want to head to church mouse LOL way to dump on your buddies. Bass Pro is a good spot to get a starter kit or to just come in and get free lessons, but I am only going to be thee on Saturdays now. hope everyone has a good fishing weekend.


You know you're my go-to fly guy Jimbo! I just wanna see what all is out there


----------

